# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  EVENT : Dodo-Koi & Cirebon Koi Club Kujyaku Kaneko Tosai Grow Out

## rvidella

Hi,

Dodo Koi bekerja sama dengan beberapa hobbyist di Cirebon (Wijaya "kohaku76", Alex "GAPS", Jamaludin "juragan batu") akan mengadakan grow out kujyaku tosai dari Kaneko Koi Farm




Baru aja balik semalam jam 1:30 AM setelah seharian foto ikan di Cirebon ... nanti foto individu akan menyusul ya
ikannya ... ginuk-ginuk euyyyyyyy


sedikit facts and info tentang kegiatan ini

Kujyaku ini diproduksi oleh Kaneko Koi Farm, Japan ... dibeli oleh Dodo Koi pada perjalanan ke jepang tanggal 28 Oktober - 4 November 2010 melalui Narita Koi Farm. Ukuran terakhir berkisar antara 16-20cm pada saat pemotretan kemaren tanggal 5 January 2011. Setelah melewati masa karantina di Jakarta dan mulai dimasukkan di kolam GO selama 2 minggu maka kemungkinan ada sekitar 53 ikan yang akan dibesarkan dalam acara GO ini.

Pakan yang digunakan adalah Konishi Koi-Food dari Top Koi, Surabaya & Sakai Color Food ... CP juga mungkin akan menyumbang untuk pemberian pakan/hadiah ...

Acara akan berlangsung selama 6 bulan dan akan di-update 3 bulan setelah acara dimulai dan pada saat penilaian di akhir program 6 bulan ini ... Juri diharapkan akan berasal dari KOI-S (Cirebon Koi Club berharap kali-kali dikunjungi oleh sesepuh KOI-S wkwkwkwkwkwk)

Masa pemilihan kemungkinan akan dilakukan pada hari senin, 17 january 2011 jam 12 siang waktu server koi-s (jalan-jalan support Makassar Koi Club dulu pada 14-16 January 2011 dan beberapa hari sebelum support Parahyangan Koi Club Young Koi Show pada 21 January 2011)

Estimasi harga per ekor dari kujyaku tosai ini adalah: Rp 2jt/ekor untuk 25 pemilih pertama dan Rp 1,5jt/ekor untuk 25 pemilih berikutnya ... (pembayaran bisa dilakukan tunai atau cicilan 3x)

Hadiah bagi para pemenang: Sedang dirundingkan ... Pihak Sponsor: Welcome ...

Jika ada pertanyaan bisa diposting disini atau [email protected] / 0817.0922.688 / pin bb: 20de4151

Thanks all,

Dodo

----------


## Saung Koi

*Sukses Om Dodo.......*
Pengen ikutan euy....... ::

----------


## Rizal61

estimasi 2jt per ekor Om Do? wuiiiiks... kira2 akan meleset jauh dari estimasi ga yah?

----------


## gaban

Ohh... Ini tohh... hasil rapat di cirebon...

----------


## tosailover

Hehehe..pantesan aja teler,ternyata ini ya kegiatannya ..sukses buat GO nya, Om  ::

----------


## koituren

Sukses bro Dodo!!
Selamat ulang....GO dech.  ::

----------


## wagiman

> estimasi 2jt per ekor Om Do? wuiiiiks... kira2 akan meleset jauh dari estimasi ga yah?


sy berharap meleset jd 1,5Jt aza.... cicil 6 kali... OK om Dodo....

----------


## abiserpong

Sukses buat om dodo & Rekan - rekan di Cirebon Koi Club ....... semoga bisa hadir saat penjurian nanti.  :Thumb:

----------


## laukkoi

Mantqabs  ... kujaku kaneko GO ...
Cita-cita euy punya kujaku kaneko ...
Mudah2an bisa ikutan ....
Kalo bisa lebih murah lagi dong ......  ::

----------


## GAPS

sayang ga bisa ambil duluan....hiks...hiks...hiks...

----------


## rvidella

thanks buat supportnya ....... boss honda aja teler abis fotoin 53 ekor tosai kujyaku ini ... beberapa diantaranya yang akan berlaga

----------


## isman

ikuuuuuuuut punya kujyaku kaneko.....

----------


## AsfenvV

om Dodo,..bukannya event sebelum ini yg kujaku juga harganya di Rp.750 rb,.....kok sekarang naik neh om.sampai 2 jt..?,..apa harga ikannya naik di jepang..?

----------


## rvidella

> om Dodo,..bukannya event sebelum ini yg kujaku juga harganya di Rp.750 rb,.....kok sekarang naik neh om.sampai 2 jt..?,..apa harga ikannya naik di jepang..?


pak asfen .... perbandingannya tidak "apple to apple"

1) Acara saya yang kemaren adalah dengan batch TAKIGAWA kujyaku bukan KANEKO
2) Acara saya yang kemaren adalah: KEEPING CONTEST bukan GROW OUT 

semoga kedua perbedaan yang cukup fundamental ini menjawab pertanyaan pak asfen yah

O ya masalah harga ikan naik di jepang atau tidak ... tahun lalu pun kita ada ambil ikan dari batch yang sama ... menurut saya harga ikannya tidak naik terlalu banyak pak, tapiiiiiiii
Tahun lalu saya bayar di 1 yen = Rp 80-an .... tahun ini kemaren bayar di 1 yen = rp 110-an ....
Ongkir saya per box tahun kemaren di Rp 3,25jt/box karena melalui Hiroshima International Airport dan tahun ini lewat Nagoya Internasional Airport kena di Rp 6jt/box

Nanti dilihat aja dulu per ikannya yah pak asfen ... semoga kwalitas berbanding dengan harga yah ... semoga acara ini bisa bermanfaat buat pembelajaran kita yah pak ...

thanks buat supportnya pak asfen ...

salam,

dodo

----------


## koh4ku76

Masih pusing croping and ngasih title di foto kujaku buat GO
Sabar ya........

----------


## GAPS

pasukan cirebon siap dukung 100%....hehehehehe

----------


## GAPS

> Masih pusing croping and ngasih title di foto kujaku buat GO
> Sabar ya........


masih pusing pa...manggil pa james aja pa,di jamin sembuh...hahahahahaha

----------


## koilvr

ikut support Dodo ah  :: 
Cirebon sudah terbukti kehandalannya dalam keeping dan growing, mantap. Semoga nanti bisa sempet berkunjung ke sana.

----------


## AsfenvV

ooo.iya ya,..itu keeping contest ya,...saya lupa,...he..he.. Yen naik banget sekarang ya,....iyadeh,.....sukses ya om Dodo,....,..

om dodo,.kalau boleh tau,...apa ada karakter khusus antara ikan kujaku takigawa dengan Kaneko?,.atau mereka punya specifikasi yg tersendiri,..tolong pencerahan bro Dodo?,......pingin belajar kujaku juga neh....?,..biasanyakan bro dodo suka detail kalau ngadain acara,..sampai photo indukan dan karakteristik ikan di jelasin,...

pengalaman ku dulu waktu ikut shiro garantee female yg size 20 cm,. keeping contest om dodo,..anak mushasi,.hanya dalam 1 tahun sejak acara keeping contest dimulai,,...ikanku sekarang udah size 62 cm,.waooow,..bener bener mejakjubkan,.....

,.thanks ya bro Dodo,..

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

manteb euy, sukses yah om dodo...nti tunggu penampakannya dulu. hehe

----------


## lineoffdead

mantaaaaaaaaab sukses brooo

----------


## rvidella

All Participants (52 Tosai from Kaneko)

----------


## koh4ku76

Ayo om-om semua...mulai diterawang ikannya....
Ikut ramein event Cirebon lg...

----------


## rvidella

pemenang ditraktir all you can eat kambing bakar zam-zam .... asal kuat kolesterol dan panasnya setelah itu huehehehehehehe wkwkwkwkwk

awas sakit maagh .... maagh ... maagh

----------


## Saung Koi

*Mantap.......*

----------


## Wisata Koi

kalau sudah boleh milih saya bid kujaku no. 31 - 20 cm,
trims Om Dodo

----------


## Wisata Koi

wah kecepetan, ternyata senen minggu depan..... sudah ngarep

----------


## William Pantoni

Semoga sukses GO nya...Dodokoi dan Cirebon....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Nice Kujyaku.... banyak yang "Good value for Money". Dipelihara terus om dan jangan cepat bosan... Kujyaku paling nikmat dilihat setelah tosai...
Sukses buat kolaborasi Dodo Koi dan Cirebon Koi Klub... kirim artikelnya om wi... jangan cuma foto - fotonya aja. Pembaca juga pengen tahu artikel "Pengalaman Memelihara Kaneko Kujyaku" by koh4ku76... hehehehe....

----------


## koh4ku76

> Nice Kujyaku.... banyak yang "Good value for Money". Dipelihara terus om dan jangan cepat bosan... Kujyaku paling nikmat dilihat setelah tosai...
> Sukses buat kolaborasi Dodo Koi dan Cirebon Koi Klub... kirim artikelnya om wi... jangan cuma foto - fotonya aja. Pembaca juga pengen tahu artikel "Pengalaman Memelihara Kaneko Kujyaku" by koh4ku76... hehehehe....


Siap pak....!!!

----------


## rvidella

> Nice Kujyaku.... banyak yang "Good value for Money". Dipelihara terus om dan jangan cepat bosan... Kujyaku paling nikmat dilihat setelah tosai...
> Sukses buat kolaborasi Dodo Koi dan Cirebon Koi Klub... kirim artikelnya om wi... jangan cuma foto - fotonya aja. Pembaca juga pengen tahu artikel "Pengalaman Memelihara Kaneko Kujyaku" by koh4ku76... hehehehe....


Pak Ajik jadi juri yah? visit cirebon toh pak ........ Pak Williammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm jugaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## TSA

Mannntaaaabbbbbb ............. Kombinasi dodo koi n Cirebon n komandan Kohaku76  biasanya akan menghasilkan kejutan2 yg menyenangkan .......
Ini akan dibesarkan di mudpond deket villa nya om dodo kah? ............ He he he 
Mana nich om Jamal si juragan batu ........ Koq gak nongol ......

Sukses ya ..........
Tsa

----------


## rvidella

> Mannntaaaabbbbbb ............. Kombinasi dodo koi n Cirebon n komandan Kohaku76  biasanya akan menghasilkan kejutan2 yg menyenangkan .......
> Ini akan dibesarkan di mudpond deket villa nya om dodo kah? ............ He he he 
> Mana nich om Jamal si juragan batu ........ Koq gak nongol ......
> 
> Sukses ya ..........
> Tsa


pak, villa sekarang sudah tinggal masuk ... kamar sudah ada  ... mau yang spring bed atau water bed juga ada ... muanstaaaaaaap ..... kalo pak jamal sih ga kesana ... tapi turun dikit 5 rumah ke bawah ... ada rumah baru pak .... wkwkwkwkwkwkwkwk candaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

dari GO Kujyaku ini pengen belajar

1) Warna hitam di kepala kujyaku apa bisa hilang tidak?
2) Apakah beni di kujaku bisa bergerak? melebar/berkurang?
3) Perubahan matsuba up and down secara overall di semua ikan-ikan

ayooooo siapa lagi yang mau tambahin wish listnya?

Dodo

----------


## koh4ku76

> Mannntaaaabbbbbb ............. Kombinasi dodo koi n Cirebon n komandan Kohaku76  biasanya akan menghasilkan kejutan2 yg menyenangkan .......
> Ini akan dibesarkan di mudpond deket villa nya om dodo kah? ............ He he he 
> Mana nich om Jamal si juragan batu ........ Koq gak nongol ......
> 
> Sukses ya ..........
> Tsa


Pak TSA ikutan kah?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Ajik jadi juri yah? visit cirebon toh pak ........ Pak Williammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm jugaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Jangan juri lah om Dodo... itu kavling orang, nanti saya didemo dituduh melakukan penyerobotan. hahahahaha......

----------


## rvidella

> Jangan juri lah om Dodo... itu kavling orang, nanti saya didemo dituduh melakukan penyerobotan. hahahahaha......


penyerobotan terselubung ..... wkwkwkwkwk ketua cirebon koi club mau turun tahta jadi ketua juri soalnya lihat ikannya tiap hari jadi dia ga sanggup untuk memilih katanya ....


dari GO Kujyaku ini pengen belajar

1) Warna hitam di kepala kujyaku apa bisa hilang tidak?
2) Apakah beni di kujaku bisa bergerak? melebar/berkurang?
3) Perubahan matsuba up and down secara overall di semua ikan-ikan

ayooooo siapa lagi yang mau tambahin wish listnya?

----------


## TSA

> Pak TSA ikutan kah?


ikut donk pak ....... kan ada bonus makan nasi jamblang sepuasnya ...... he he he

----------


## koh4ku76

> ikut donk pak ....... kan ada bonus makan nasi jamblang sepuasnya ...... he he he


Ganti menu ah......

----------


## master yoda

wuuuiiihhh om dodo punya hajatan top neh...
Subete no ibento ni saiteki....

----------


## AsfenvV

dari GO Kujyaku ini pengen belajar

1) Warna hitam di kepala kujyaku apa bisa hilang tidak?
2) Apakah beni di kujaku bisa bergerak? melebar/berkurang?
3) Perubahan matsuba up and down secara overall di semua ikan-ikan
4) apakah beni bisa hilang secara total,.sehingga menjadi mirif platinum?
5)apakah kondisi cuaca yg kolamnya nya terkena panas langsung dan kolamnya tertutup akan mempengaruhi qualitas kujaku..?

menarik neh,..belajar kujaku,....

lanjut....

----------


## AsfenvV

1) Warna hitam di kepala kujyaku apa bisa hilang tidak?
2) Apakah beni di kujaku bisa bergerak? melebar/berkurang?
3) Perubahan matsuba up and down secara overall di semua ikan-ikan
4) apakah beni bisa hilang secara total,.sehingga menjadi mirif platinum?
5)apakah kondisi cuaca yg kolamnya nya terkena panas langsung dan kolamnya tertutup akan mempengaruhi qualitas kujaku..?
6) suhu air kolam juga mempengaruhi  perkembangan dan qualitas kujaku..?

----------


## rvidella

> 4) apakah beni bisa hilang secara total,.sehingga menjadi mirif platinum?


tadinya kirim ke cirebon ada 54 ekor .... 1 ekor tidak kuat dan mengidap tbc sehingga mati ... 1 ekor lagi beni tidak bisa beradaptasi dan menjadi gin matsuba .... bukan platinum pak

----------


## sbw

sukses om dodo go kuyjakunya, saya menyaksikan sendiri om dodo culling ikanya  :Thumb:

----------


## sbw

Tambahin dikit lupa, cullingnya @ narita...  ::

----------


## GAPS

> Ganti menu ah......


ganti sama empal gentong asem atau nasi lengko pagongan pa....hehehehehehe......

----------


## LDJ

Sy minat ikutan nih..tp berhubung msh baru bgt, PM aja lwt ? ya om Dodo. List ? pesertanya ga nahann

----------


## wagiman

> ganti sama empal gentong asem atau nasi lengko pagongan pa....hehehehehehe......


emang pak Wi gak doyan kambing Bakar Zam-zam ya kang, sing rasa madu.... hehehehehehe

----------


## GAPS

> emang pak Wi gak doyan kambing Bakar Zam-zam ya kang, sing rasa madu.... hehehehehehe


bos wagiman aja watir di ajak mangan2 kambing bakar zam-zam....hahahahahahahaha

----------


## LDJ

Om Dodo, krn sy ga bs online he senin, sy ikut nge-bid dibantu nitip sm pa Alex ya..makasih infonya ....

----------


## wagiman

> bos wagiman aja watir di ajak mangan2 kambing bakar zam-zam....hahahahahahahaha


kang, dadi qt ge nitip bae tah postinge ning sampean...????

----------


## GAPS

> kang, dadi qt ge nitip bae tah postinge ning sampean...????


siap laksanakan.....ane  nurut aja sama boz alat2 berat...takut rumah ane di buldozer....hahahahahahahaha

----------


## rvidella

11 jam lagi sebelum pemilihan dimulai

1) Acara akan dimulai jam 12:00 WIB waktu server untuk memilih kujyaku tosai ini dalam acara Grow Out kali ini.
2) Masa acara GO ini 6 bulan dari 17 January 2011 hingga 17 July 2011.
3) Harga untuk menjadi peserta acara GO ini adalah Rp 2jt/pc untuk 25 pemilih pertama; dan Rp 1,5jt/pc untuk peserta berikutnya. 
4) Setelah memilih harap transfer ke Reynaldo Vidella cabang Buaran (BCA: 6330.3775.16 dan MANDIRI: 006.00048.72598 )
5) Hadiah bagi pemenang: 
     *) Juara 1: Rp 3jt tunai + Sertifikat Juara 1
     *) Juara 2: Rp 2jt tunai + Sertifikat Juara 2
     *) Juara 3: Rp 1jt tunai + Sertifikat Juara 3

6) 5% akan disumbangkan ke KOI-S untuk ikan yang diposting di KOI-S oleh pemiliknya

----------


## GAPS

tes........

----------


## GAPS

8
17
19
21
27
31
46

----------


## budi-pb

Ikut kujaku 46

----------


## GAPS

8
17
19
21
27
31
41

----------


## GAPS

sorry lupa sekali posting 5 ekor ya...
8
17
19
21
27

----------


## GAPS

nambah 3 lagi...
28
31
41

----------


## koi388

Ikutan  Kujaku 06

----------


## SHOWAKU

Kujaku 29 ah

----------


## Wisata Koi

Ikutan kujaku no. 11

----------


## abiserpong

* Dodo-Koi & Cirebon Koi Club Kujyaku Kaneko Tosai Grow Out* 


*Kujyaku Kaneko yang sudah terpilih ( @ 2 jt untuk pemilih no. 1 - 25 ) :*
 
1. Budi_pb, no. *46.*
2. GAPS, no. *8.*
3. GAPS, no.* 17.*
4. GAPS, no. *19.*
5. GAPS, no. *21.*
6. GAPS, no. *27.*
7. GAPS, no. *28.*
8. GAPS, no. *31.*
9. GAPS, no. *41.*
10. Koi388, no.* 6.*
11. SHOWAKU, no. *29.*
12. Wisata Koi, no. *11.*



*Kujaku Kaneko yang masih bisa dipilih :*

----------


## TSA

Ikuuut ...... no. 32

Tsa

----------


## abiserpong

> Ikuuut ...... no. 32
> 
> Tsa


Sip pak ..... sudah diedit di postingan #62.  ::

----------


## abiserpong

*Dodo-Koi & Cirebon Koi Club Kujyaku Kaneko Tosai Grow Out* 


*Kujyaku Kaneko yang sudah terpilih ( @ 2 jt untuk pemilih no. 1 - 25 ) :*

1. Budi_pb, no. *46.*
2. GAPS, no. *8.*
3. GAPS, no.* 17.*
4. GAPS, no. *19.*
5. GAPS, no. *21.*
6. GAPS, no. *27.*
7. GAPS, no. *28.*
8. GAPS, no. *31.*
9. GAPS, no. *41.*
10. Koi388, no.* 6.*
11. SHOWAKU, no. *29.*
12. Wisata Koi, no. *11.*
13. Tsa, no. *32.*



*Kujaku Kaneko yang masih bisa dipilih :*

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Ikuuut ...... no. 32
> 
> Tsa


Waah keduluaan...mantap pilihannya..

----------


## koilvr

kemaren sy tungguin, eh pas jamnya forum kelihatannya tdk bisa diakses.
jadi keduluan deh, my top pick nr. 21 & 19 udh ilang  ::

----------


## rvidella

> kemaren sy tungguin, eh pas jamnya forum kelihatannya tdk bisa diakses.
> jadi keduluan deh, my top pick nr. 21 & 19 udh ilang


wuahhhhh masih banyak kok yang bagus ... wkwkwkwkwkwk .... kemaren memang rasanya forum sulit diakses yah ....

thanks buat dukungan teman-teman sekalian ....

Dodo

----------


## TSA

> Waah keduluaan...mantap pilihannya..


he he he ....... siap pak Ketua kalau berminat silakan ....... saya pilih yg lain lagi ........... masih buanyak yg bagus koq ......

----------


## rvidella

> he he he ....... siap pak Ketua kalau berminat silakan ....... saya pilih yg lain lagi ........... masih buanyak yg bagus koq ......


thanks pak tri .... karena kemurahan hati pak tri ... disana ... all you can eat kambing bakar dari Dodo Koi ... wkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## wagiman

> 8
> 17
> 19
> 21
> 27
> 31
> 41


nggo kita sing nomor ndi kang? hehehehe

----------


## koisfansbdg

Kujaku 49 ajah

----------


## rvidella

> Kujaku 49 ajah



thanks yaaaa

----------


## GAPS

> nggo kita sing nomor ndi kang? hehehehe



bos wagiman belum milih?masih banyak yang bagus bos

----------


## candra_w

*Kujyaku Kaneko yang sudah terpilih ( @ 2 jt untuk pemilih no. 1 - 25 ) :*

1. Budi_pb, no. *46.*
2. GAPS, no. *8.*
3. GAPS, no.* 17.*
4. GAPS, no. *19.*
5. GAPS, no. *21.*
6. GAPS, no. *27.*
7. GAPS, no. *28.*
8. GAPS, no. *31.*
9. GAPS, no. *41.*
10. Koi388, no.* 6.*
11. SHOWAKU, no. *29.*
12. Wisata Koi, no. *11.*
13. Tsa, no. *32.
14.* candra_w, no.*16*

----------


## rvidella

> Kujaku 49 ajah



revisi dikit yah

*Kujyaku Kaneko yang sudah terpilih ( @ 2 jt untuk pemilih no. 1 - 25 ) :*

1. Budi_pb, no. *46.*
2. GAPS, no. *8.*
3. GAPS, no.* 17.*
4. GAPS, no. *19.*
5. GAPS, no. *21.*
6. GAPS, no. *27.*
7. GAPS, no. *28.*
8. GAPS, no. *31.*
9. GAPS, no. *41.*
10. Koi388, no.* 6.*
11. SHOWAKU, no. *29.*
12. Wisata Koi, no. *11.*
13. Tsa, no. [B]32.
14. Koifansbdg no 49
15. candra_w, no.*16*

----------


## member88

Upload sisanya boss dodo..msupaya gampamg liat

----------


## abiserpong

*Kujyaku Kaneko yang sudah terpilih ( @ 2 jt untuk pemilih no. 1 - 25 ) :*

1. Budi_pb, no. *46.*
2. GAPS, no. *8.*
3. GAPS, no.* 17.*
4. GAPS, no. *19.*
5. GAPS, no. *21.*
6. GAPS, no. *27.*
7. GAPS, no. *28.*
8. GAPS, no. *31.*
9. GAPS, no. *41.*
10. Koi388, no.* 6.*
11. SHOWAKU, no. *29.*
12. Wisata Koi, no. *11.*
13. Tsa, no. *32.*
14. Koifansbdg no.* 49*
15. candra_w, no.*16.*
16. Hibnu Bandung, no.* 4.* 




*Kujaku Kaneko yang masih bisa dipilih :*

----------


## koh4ku76

Kujaku no 4 an Hibnu, Bandung, via Dodokoi

----------


## abiserpong

> Kujaku no 4 an Hibnu, Bandung, via Dodokoi


Di up date di atas ( # 78 ) ya om wi ......

----------


## koh4ku76

> Di up date di atas ( # 78 ) ya om wi ......


Sip, thanks om

----------


## koh4ku76

Kujaku 25 and 30 an Timmothy jakarta..........via dodo koi

----------


## abiserpong

*Kujyaku Kaneko yang sudah terpilih ( @ 2 jt untuk pemilih no. 1 - 25 ) :*

1. Budi_pb, no. *46.*
2. GAPS, no. *8.*
3. GAPS, no.* 17.*
4. GAPS, no. *19.*
5. GAPS, no. *21.*
6. GAPS, no. *27.*
7. GAPS, no. *28.*
8. GAPS, no. *31.*
9. GAPS, no. *41.*
10. Koi388, no.* 6.*
11. SHOWAKU, no. *29.*
12. Wisata Koi, no. *11.*
13. Tsa, no. *32.*
14. Koifansbdg no.* 49*
15. candra_w, no.*16.*
16. Hibnu Bandung, no.* 4.* 
17. Timmothy jakarta, no. *25.*
18. Timmothy jakarta, no.* 30.* 
19. Revi Bandung, no. *24.* 
20. Revi Bandung, no.* 44.* 



*Kujaku Kaneko yang masih bisa dipilih :*

----------


## rvidella

Pak Abi .... Kujaku 24 dan 44 atas nama Revi Bandung (via dodokoi)

tq ya

Dodo

----------


## abiserpong

> Pak Abi .... Kujaku 24 dan 44 atas nama Revi Bandung (via dodokoi)
> 
> tq ya
> 
> Dodo


Sip om do ...... sudah diedit di postingan # 83.

----------


## rvidella

Kujaku 13 atas Pramono Sidoarjo (via dodokoi)

----------


## rvidella

Kujaku 13 atas Redjia Jakarta (via dodokoi)

----------


## rvidella

*Kujyaku Kaneko yang sudah terpilih ( @ 2 jt untuk pemilih no. 1 - 25 ) :*

1. Budi_pb, no. *46.* (PAID)
2. GAPS, no. *8.*
3. GAPS, no.* 17.*
4. GAPS, no. *19.*
5. GAPS, no. *21.*
6. GAPS, no. *27.*
7. GAPS, no. *28.*
8. GAPS, no. *31.*
9. GAPS, no. *41.*
10. Koi388, no.* 6.*
11. SHOWAKU, no. *29.*
12. Wisata Koi, no. *11.*
13. Tsa, no. *32.*
14. Koifansbdg no.* 49* (PAID)
15. candra_w, no.*16.*
16. Hibnu Bandung, no.* 4.* 
17. Timmothy jakarta, no. *25.* (PAID)
18. Timmothy jakarta, no.* 30.* (PAID)
19. Revi Bandung, no. *24.*  (PAID)
20. Revi Bandung, no.* 44.* (PAID)
21. Pramono Sidoarjo, no. *13.* (PAID)
 22. Redjia Jakarta, no.* 7.*

----------


## rvidella

Pak Abi .... ada salah posting redjia harusnya no 7 kujyakunya ...

Saya mewakili pihak EO memberitahukan per hari ini 31 January 2011 hingga 15 February 2011 ... harga per ekor ikan ini adalah di Rp 1,5jt/pc setelah itu kita akan tutup pendaftarannya untuk kegiatan ini. Kita juga akan memutuskan hanya ikan yang terpilih yang berhak menjadi pemenang dalam event kali ini. Ikan yang tidak terpilih tidak akan bisa untuk menjadi juara dalam kegiatan ini.

Jika ada pertanyaan bisa posting di thread ini atau hubungi saya di [email protected] atau di 0817.0922.688 ...

Terima kasih atas supportnya


Dodo

----------


## abiserpong

> Pak Abi .... ada salah posting redjia harusnya no 7 kujyakunya ...
> 
> *Saya mewakili pihak EO memberitahukan per hari ini 31 January 2011 hingga 15 February 2011 ... harga per ekor ikan ini adalah di Rp 1,5jt/pc setelah itu kita akan tutup pendaftarannya untuk kegiatan ini. Kita juga akan memutuskan hanya ikan yang terpilih yang berhak menjadi pemenang dalam event kali ini. Ikan yang tidak terpilih tidak akan bisa untuk menjadi juara dalam kegiatan ini.*
> 
> Jika ada pertanyaan bisa posting di thread ini atau hubungi saya di [email protected] atau di 0817.0922.688 ...
> 
> Terima kasih atas supportnya
> 
> 
> Dodo





> *Kujyaku Kaneko yang sudah terpilih ( @ 2 jt untuk pemilih no. 1 - 25 ) :*
> 
> 1. Budi_pb, no. *46.* (PAID)
> 2. GAPS, no. *8.*
> 3. GAPS, no.* 17.*
> 4. GAPS, no. *19.*
> 5. GAPS, no. *21.*
> 6. GAPS, no. *27.*
> 7. GAPS, no. *28.*
> ...


 

*Kujaku Kaneko yang masih bisa dipilih :*

----------


## LDJ

2 hr lalu om Dodo sempat mampir ke kolam GO-nya kujyaku..mhn maaf om ga bisa ikutan dtg, kepepet kerjaan..salam kenal dr udara aja.

Update per hari ini sy lihat2 ikan di kolamnya Pak Wi..luarr biazzaa..ginuk2 n kinclong2..fotonya kalah bagus..salut buat keeping-nya Pak Wi.

Sy lagi tawari teman saya (newbie jg)..mudah2an dia ikutan.

Salam sukses buat semuanya

----------


## ipan

masih ada ya om...pengen ikut tp bingung yang mana..yg yahut dah hilang semua kayaknya...kasih rekoment donk om..

----------


## rvidella

> masih ada ya om...pengen ikut tp bingung yang mana..yg yahut dah hilang semua kayaknya...kasih rekoment donk om..


harus lihat aslinya langsung nih om ..... masih banyak kok yang bagus

----------


## LDJ

Om dodo, sy ambil kujyaku no 50

Trims a loadz

----------


## LDJ

Om dodo, sy ambil kujyaku no 50

Trims a loadz

----------


## rvidella

thanks pak Leo

----------


## rvidella

*Kujaku Kaneko yang masih bisa dipilih :* 

  

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

 

1. Budi_pb, no. *46.* (PAID)
2. GAPS, no. *8.* (PAID)
3. GAPS, no.* 17.*
4. GAPS, no. *19.*
5. GAPS, no. *21.*
6. GAPS, no. *27.*
7. GAPS, no. *28.*
8. GAPS, no. *31.*
9. GAPS, no. *41.*
10. Koi388, no.* 6.*
11. SHOWAKU, no. *29.*
12. Wisata Koi, no. *11.*
13. Tsa, no. *32.*
14. Koifansbdg no.* 49* (PAID)
15. candra_w, no.*16.*
16. Hibnu Bandung, no.* 4.* 
17. Timmothy jakarta, no. *25.* (PAID)
18. Timmothy jakarta, no.* 30.* (PAID)
19. Revi Bandung, no. *24.* (PAID)
20. Revi Bandung, no.* 44.* (PAID)
21. Pramono Sidoarjo, no. *13.* (PAID)
22. Redjia Jakarta, no.* 7.*
23. Leo Cirebon, no.* 50.*

----------


## rvidella

1. Budi_pb, no. *46.* (PAID)
2. GAPS, no. *8.* (PAID)
3. GAPS, no.* 17.*
4. GAPS, no. *19.*
5. GAPS, no. *21.*
6. GAPS, no. *27.*
7. GAPS, no. *28.*
8. GAPS, no. *31.*
9. GAPS, no. *41.*
10. Koi388, no.* 6.* (PAID)
11. SHOWAKU, no. *29.*
12. Wisata Koi, no. *11.*
13. Tsa, no. *32.* (PAID)
14. Koifansbdg no.* 49* (PAID)
15. candra_w, no.*16.*
16. Hibnu Bandung, no.* 4.* 
17. Timmothy jakarta, no. *25.* (PAID)
18. Timmothy jakarta, no.* 30.* (PAID)
19. Revi Bandung, no. *24.* (PAID)
20. Revi Bandung, no.* 44.* (PAID)
21. Pramono Sidoarjo, no. *13.* (PAID)
22. Redjia Jakarta, no.* 7.* (PAID)
23. Leo Cirebon, no.* 50.*

----------


## wagiman

> 1. Budi_pb, no. *46.* (PAID)
> 2. GAPS, no. *8.* (PAID)
> 3. GAPS, no.* 17.*
> 4. GAPS, no. *19.*
> 5. GAPS, no. *21.*
> 6. GAPS, no. *27.*
> 7. GAPS, no. *28.*
> 8. GAPS, no. *31.*
> 9. GAPS, no. *41.*
> ...


 

om Dodo;

sy pilih Kujaku 1 dan 47 (konfirm via BBM)

----------


## abiserpong

*Kujaku Kaneko yang masih bisa dipilih :* 

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

  


1. Budi_pb, no. *46.* (PAID)
2. GAPS, no. *8.* (PAID)
3. GAPS, no.* 17.*
4. GAPS, no. *19.*
5. GAPS, no. *21.*
6. GAPS, no. *27.*
7. GAPS, no. *28.*
8. GAPS, no. *31.*
9. GAPS, no. *41.*
10. Koi388, no.* 6.* (PAID)
11. SHOWAKU, no. *29.*
12. Wisata Koi, no. *11.*
13. Tsa, no. *32.* (PAID)
14. Koifansbdg no.* 49* (PAID)
15. candra_w, no.*16.*
16. Hibnu Bandung, no.* 4.* 
17. Timmothy jakarta, no. *25.* (PAID)
18. Timmothy jakarta, no.* 30.* (PAID)
19. Revi Bandung, no. *24.* (PAID)
20. Revi Bandung, no.* 44.* (PAID)
21. Pramono Sidoarjo, no. *13.* (PAID)
22. Redjia Jakarta, no.* 7.* (PAID)
23. Leo Cirebon, no.* 50.* 
24. Wagiman, no.* 1.*
25. Wagiman, no.* 47.*


*Untuk pemilihan selanjutnya di harga @ 1,5 jt :*
26.

----------


## rvidella

1. Budi_pb, no. *46.* (PAID)
2. GAPS, no. *8.* (PAID)
3. GAPS, no.* 17.*
4. GAPS, no. *19.*
5. GAPS, no. *21.*
6. GAPS, no. *27.*
7. GAPS, no. *28.*
8. GAPS, no. *31.*
9. GAPS, no. *41.*
10. Koi388, no.* 6.* (PAID)
11. SHOWAKU, no. *29.*
12. Wisata Koi, no. *11.* (PAID)
13. Tsa, no. *32.* (PAID)
14. Koifansbdg no.* 49* (PAID)
15. candra_w, no.*16.* (PAID)
16. Hibnu Bandung, no.* 4.* 
17. Timmothy jakarta, no. *25.* (PAID)
18. Timmothy jakarta, no.* 30.* (PAID)
19. Revi Bandung, no. *24.* (PAID)
20. Revi Bandung, no.* 44.* (PAID)
21. Pramono Sidoarjo, no. *13.* (PAID)
22. Redjia Jakarta, no.* 7.* (PAID)
23. Leo Cirebon, no.* 50.* 
24. Wagiman, no.* 1.*
25. Wagiman, no.* 47.*

----------


## f4is4l

Walah....ketinggalan kereta nih, Pak Do foto2 di tempat bos Honda gak bilang2...
Ikut meramaikan kujaku 3 dan 14 walau agak terlambat...

----------


## abiserpong

*Kujaku Kaneko yang masih bisa dipilih :* 

   

   

  

  

  

  

  

  




1. Budi_pb, no. *46.* (PAID)
2. GAPS, no. *8.* (PAID)
3. GAPS, no.* 17.*
4. GAPS, no. *19.*
5. GAPS, no. *21.*
6. GAPS, no. *27.*
7. GAPS, no. *28.*
8. GAPS, no. *31.*
9. GAPS, no. *41.*
10. Koi388, no.* 6.* (PAID)
11. SHOWAKU, no. *29.*
12. Wisata Koi, no. *11.* (PAID)
13. Tsa, no. *32.* (PAID)
14. Koifansbdg no.* 49* (PAID)
15. candra_w, no.*16.* (PAID)
16. Hibnu Bandung, no.* 4.* 
17. Timmothy jakarta, no. *25.* (PAID)
18. Timmothy jakarta, no.* 30.* (PAID)
19. Revi Bandung, no. *24.* (PAID)
20. Revi Bandung, no.* 44.* (PAID)
21. Pramono Sidoarjo, no. *13.* (PAID)
22. Redjia Jakarta, no.* 7.* (PAID)
23. Leo Cirebon, no.* 50.* 
24. Wagiman, no.* 1.*
25. Wagiman, no.* 47.*



*Untuk pemilihan selanjutnya di harga @ 1,5 jt :*
26. f4is4l, no. *3.*
27. f4is4l, no. *14.*
28. H3nry, no.* 22.*

----------


## h3nry

H3nry, no. 22.

----------


## rvidella

> H3nry, no. 22.


thanks pak henry ... 

o ya .... batas akhir pemilihan ikan ini adalah hingga akhir bulan ini tanggal 28 FEB 2011 ... karena 29,30,31 telah ditetapkan sebagai Hari Libur ...

wkwkwkwkwk

ikan yang tidak terpilih kemungkinan besar akan dijual satuan/dilelang ...

Hal ini diharapkan akan dapat memberi kesempatan bagi partisipan GO untuk mendapat fasilitas yang lebih


Dodo

----------


## abiserpong

> H3nry, no. 22.


Langsung saya edit di postingan atas # 103 om H3nry.



> thanks pak henry ... 
> 
> o ya .... *batas akhir pemilihan ikan ini adalah hingga akhir bulan ini tanggal 28 FEB 2011* ... karena 29,30,31 telah ditetapkan sebagai Hari Libur ...
> 
> wkwkwkwkwk
> 
> ikan yang tidak terpilih kemungkinan besar akan dijual satuan/dilelang ...
> 
> Hal ini diharapkan akan dapat memberi kesempatan bagi partisipan GO untuk mendapat fasilitas yang lebih
> ...


Mantap om do ........ setuju untuk hasil GO yang maximal.  :Thumb: 

Silahkan dipilih sisa waktu 6 hari lagi .........  :Welcome:

----------


## rvidella

> Langsung saya edit di postingan atas # 103 om H3nry.
> 
> Mantap om do ........ setuju untuk hasil GO yang maximal. 
> 
> Silahkan dipilih sisa waktu 6 hari lagi .........


Thanks buat Pak Abi yang support ....

----------


## rvidella

1. Budi_pb, no. *46.* (PAID)
2. GAPS, no. *8.* (PAID)
3. GAPS, no.* 17.*
4. GAPS, no. *19.*
5. GAPS, no. *21.*
6. GAPS, no. *27.*
7. GAPS, no. *28.*
8. GAPS, no. *31.*
9. GAPS, no. *41.*
10. Koi388, no.* 6.* (PAID)
11. SHOWAKU, no. *29.*
12. Wisata Koi, no. *11.* (PAID)
13. Tsa, no. *32.* (PAID)
14. Koifansbdg no.* 49* (PAID)
15. candra_w, no.*16.* (PAID)
16. Hibnu Bandung, no.* 4.* 
17. Timmothy jakarta, no. *25.* (PAID)
18. Timmothy jakarta, no.* 30.* (PAID)
19. Revi Bandung, no. *24.* (PAID)
20. Revi Bandung, no.* 44.* (PAID)
21. Pramono Sidoarjo, no. *13.* (PAID)
22. Redjia Jakarta, no.* 7.* (PAID)
23. Leo Cirebon, no.* 50.* 
24. Wagiman, no.* 1.*
25. Wagiman, no.* 47.*



*Untuk pemilihan selanjutnya di harga @ 1,5 jt :*
26. f4is4l, no. *3.* (PAID)
27. f4is4l, no. *14.* (PAID)
28. H3nry, no.* 22.*

----------


## ipan

sudah tutup ya ini GOnya..:P

----------


## rvidella

> sudah tutup ya ini GOnya..:P


bang ipan kemana ajaaaaaaa

----------


## wagiman

1. Budi_pb, no. *46.* (PAID)
2. GAPS, no. *8.* (PAID)
3. GAPS, no.* 17.*
4. GAPS, no. *19.*
5. GAPS, no. *21.*
6. GAPS, no. *27.*
7. GAPS, no. *28.*
8. GAPS, no. *31.*
9. GAPS, no. *41.*
10. Koi388, no.* 6.* (PAID)
11. SHOWAKU, no. *29.*
12. Wisata Koi, no. *11.* (PAID)
13. Tsa, no. *32.* (PAID)
14. Koifansbdg no.* 49* (PAID)
15. candra_w, no.*16.* (PAID)
16. Hibnu Bandung, no.* 4.* 
17. Timmothy jakarta, no. *25.* (PAID)
18. Timmothy jakarta, no.* 30.* (PAID)
19. Revi Bandung, no. *24.* (PAID)
20. Revi Bandung, no.* 44.* (PAID)
21. Pramono Sidoarjo, no. *13.* (PAID)
22. Redjia Jakarta, no.* 7.* (PAID)
23. Leo Cirebon, no.* 50.* 
24. Wagiman, no.* 1. (PAID 1 dl om)*
25. Wagiman, no.* 47.*



*Untuk pemilihan selanjutnya di harga @ 1,5 jt :*
26. f4is4l, no. *3.* (PAID)
27. f4is4l, no. *14.* (PAID)
28. H3nry, no.* 22.*

----------


## rvidella

1. Budi_pb, no. *46.* (PAID)
2. GAPS, no. *8.* (PAID)
3. GAPS, no.* 17.*
4. GAPS, no. *19.*
5. GAPS, no. *21.*
6. GAPS, no. *27.*
7. GAPS, no. *28. (PAID)*
8. GAPS, no. *31.*
9. GAPS, no. *41.*
10. Koi388, no.* 6.* (PAID)
11. SHOWAKU, no. *29.*
12. Wisata Koi, no. *11.* (PAID)
13. Tsa, no. *32.* (PAID)
14. Koifansbdg no.* 49* (PAID)
15. candra_w, no.*16.* (PAID)
16. Hibnu Bandung, no.* 4.* 
17. Timmothy jakarta, no. *25.* (PAID)
18. Timmothy jakarta, no.* 30.* (PAID)
19. Revi Bandung, no. *24.* (PAID)
20. Revi Bandung, no.* 44.* (PAID)
21. Pramono Sidoarjo, no. *13.* (PAID)
22. Redjia Jakarta, no.* 7.* (PAID)
23. Leo Cirebon, no.* 50. (PAID)*
24. Wagiman, no.* 1. (PAID)*
25. Wagiman, no.* 47.*



*Untuk pemilihan selanjutnya di harga @ 1,5 jt :*
26. f4is4l, no. *3.* (PAID)
27. f4is4l, no. *14.* (PAID)
28. H3nry, no.* 22.*

----------


## koilvr

late comer nih, mudah2 an pintu utk ikutan masih terbuka  :: 
Do, mau ikut nr. 34, 42 & 45 please  :: 
tq ya

----------


## rvidella

> late comer nih, mudah2 an pintu utk ikutan masih terbuka 
> Do, mau ikut nr. 34, 42 & 45 please 
> tq ya


ikan akan dibesarkan bersama tapi tidak ikut penjurian pak

dodo

----------


## koilvr

no prob Do

cheers

----------


## abiserpong

1. Budi_pb, no. *46.* (PAID)
2. GAPS, no. *8.* (PAID)
3. GAPS, no.* 17.*
4. GAPS, no. *19.*
5. GAPS, no. *21.*
6. GAPS, no. *27.*
7. GAPS, no. *28. (PAID)*
8. GAPS, no. *31.*
9. GAPS, no. *41.*
10. Koi388, no.* 6.* (PAID)
11. SHOWAKU, no. *29.*
12. Wisata Koi, no. *11.* (PAID)
13. Tsa, no. *32.* (PAID)
14. Koifansbdg no.* 49* (PAID)
15. candra_w, no.*16.* (PAID)
16. Hibnu Bandung, no.* 4.* 
17. Timmothy jakarta, no. *25.* (PAID)
18. Timmothy jakarta, no.* 30.* (PAID)
19. Revi Bandung, no. *24.* (PAID)
20. Revi Bandung, no.* 44.* (PAID)
21. Pramono Sidoarjo, no. *13.* (PAID)
22. Redjia Jakarta, no.* 7.* (PAID)
23. Leo Cirebon, no.* 50. (PAID)*
24. Wagiman, no.* 1. (PAID)*
25. Wagiman, no.* 47.*



*Untuk pemilihan selanjutnya di harga @ 1,5 jt :*
26. f4is4l, no. *3.* (PAID)
27. f4is4l, no. *14.* (PAID)
28. H3nry, no.* 22.* 
29. Koilvr, no. *34.*
30. Koilvr, no. *42.*
31. Koilvr, no. *45.*

----------


## rvidella

1. Budi_pb, no. *46.* (PAID)
2. GAPS, no. *8.* (PAID)
3. GAPS, no.* 17.* (PAID 1jt)
4. GAPS, no. *19.*
5. GAPS, no. *21.*
6. GAPS, no. *27.*
7. GAPS, no. *28. (PAID)*
8. GAPS, no. *31.*
9. GAPS, no. *41.*
10. Koi388, no.* 6.* (PAID)
11. SHOWAKU, no. *29.*
12. Wisata Koi, no. *11.* (PAID)
13. Tsa, no. *32.* (PAID)
14. Koifansbdg no.* 49* (PAID)
15. candra_w, no.*16.* (PAID)
16. Hibnu Bandung, no.* 4.* 
17. Timmothy jakarta, no. *25.* (PAID)
18. Timmothy jakarta, no.* 30.* (PAID)
19. Revi Bandung, no. *24.* (PAID)
20. Revi Bandung, no.* 44.* (PAID)
21. Pramono Sidoarjo, no. *13.* (PAID)
22. Redjia Jakarta, no.* 7.* (PAID)
23. Leo Cirebon, no.* 50. (PAID)*
24. Wagiman, no.* 1. (PAID)*
25. Wagiman, no.* 47.*



*Untuk pemilihan selanjutnya di harga @ 1,5 jt :*
26. f4is4l, no. *3.* (PAID)
27. f4is4l, no. *14.* (PAID)
28. H3nry, no.* 22.* 
29. Koilvr, no. *34.*
30. Koilvr, no. *42.*
31. Koilvr, no. *45.*

----------


## rvidella

Brother Wijaya akan update foto terbaru dan ukuran terakhir yang kita foto and ukur kemaren pagi @ Cirebon

1. Budi_pb, no. *46.* (PAID)
2. GAPS, no. *8.* (PAID)
3. GAPS, no.* 17.* (PAID)
4. GAPS, no. *19.* (PAID)
5. GAPS, no. *21.* (PAID 1jt)
6. GAPS, no. *27.*
7. GAPS, no. *28. (PAID)*
8. GAPS, no. *31.*
9. GAPS, no. *41.*
10. Koi388, no.* 6.* (PAID)
11. SHOWAKU, no. *29.*
12. Wisata Koi, no. *11.* (PAID)
13. Tsa, no. *32.* (PAID)
14. Koifansbdg no.* 49* (PAID)
15. candra_w, no.*16.* (PAID)
16. Hibnu Bandung, no.* 4.* 
17. Timmothy jakarta, no. *25.* (PAID)
18. Timmothy jakarta, no.* 30.* (PAID)
19. Revi Bandung, no. *24.* (PAID)
20. Revi Bandung, no.* 44.* (PAID)
21. Pramono Sidoarjo, no. *13.* (PAID)
22. Redjia Jakarta, no.* 7.* (PAID)
23. Leo Cirebon, no.* 50. (PAID)*
24. Wagiman, no.* 1. (PAID)*
25. Wagiman, no.* 47.*



*Untuk pemilihan selanjutnya di harga @ 1,5 jt :*
26. f4is4l, no. *3.* (PAID)
27. f4is4l, no. *14.* (PAID)
28. H3nry, no.* 22.* 
29. Koilvr, no. *34.*
30. Koilvr, no. *42.*
31. Koilvr, no. *45.*[/QUOTE]

----------


## wagiman

Harap-harap Cemazzzzz....

----------


## LDJ

Sundul gan...

----------


## wagiman

aplod foto-nya ditunggu gak nonghol2....

----------


## rvidella

Update

----------


## rvidella

1. Budi_pb, no. *46.* (PAID)
2. GAPS, no. *8.* (PAID)
3. GAPS, no.* 17.* (PAID)
4. GAPS, no. *19.* (PAID)
5. GAPS, no. *21.* (PAID 1jt)
6. GAPS, no. *27.*
7. GAPS, no. *28. (PAID)*
8. GAPS, no. *31.*
9. GAPS, no. *41.*
10. Koi388, no.* 6.* (PAID)
11. SHOWAKU, no. *29.* (PAID)
12. Wisata Koi, no. *11.* (PAID)
13. Tsa, no. *32.* (PAID)
14. Koifansbdg no.* 49* (PAID)
15. candra_w, no.*16.* (PAID)
16. Hibnu Bandung, no.* 4.* 
17. Timmothy jakarta, no. *25.* (PAID)
18. Timmothy jakarta, no.* 30.* (PAID)
19. Revi Bandung, no. *24.* (PAID)
20. Revi Bandung, no.* 44.* (PAID)
21. Pramono Sidoarjo, no. *13.* (PAID)
22. Redjia Jakarta, no.* 7.* (PAID)
23. Leo Cirebon, no.* 50. (PAID)*
24. Wagiman, no.* 1. (PAID)*
25. Wagiman, no.* 47.*



*Untuk pemilihan selanjutnya di harga @ 1,5 jt :*
26. f4is4l, no. *3.* (PAID)
27. f4is4l, no. *14.* (PAID)
28. H3nry, no.* 22.*  (PAID)

----------


## LDJ

whuiiihhh ikan sy growth-nya ZUUPEERR...

hati-hati ya kontestan lain..ada yang bakal nyalip nih di lap-lap tikungan terakhir

wwkwkwkwkwkwk

p.s : salut buat om Dodo  :Rockon:

----------


## rvidella

tq om leo

1. Budi_pb, no. *46.* (PAID)
2. GAPS, no. *8.* (PAID)
3. GAPS, no.* 17.* (PAID)
4. GAPS, no. *19.* (PAID)
5. GAPS, no. *21.* (PAID 1jt)
6. GAPS, no. *27.* (PAID)
7. GAPS, no. *28. (PAID)*
8. GAPS, no. *31.*
9. GAPS, no. *41.*
10. Koi388, no.* 6.* (PAID)
11. SHOWAKU, no. *29.* (PAID)
12. Wisata Koi, no. *11.* (PAID)
13. Tsa, no. *32.* (PAID)
14. Koifansbdg no.* 49* (PAID)
15. candra_w, no.*16.* (PAID)
16. Hibnu Bandung, no.* 4.* (PAID)
17. Timmothy jakarta, no. *25.* (PAID)
18. Timmothy jakarta, no.* 30.* (PAID)
19. Revi Bandung, no. *24.* (PAID)
20. Revi Bandung, no.* 44.* (PAID)
21. Pramono Sidoarjo, no. *13.* (PAID)
22. Redjia Jakarta, no.* 7.* (PAID)
23. Leo Cirebon, no.* 50. (PAID)*
24. Wagiman, no.* 1. (PAID)*
25. Wagiman, no.* 47.*



*Untuk pemilihan selanjutnya di harga @ 1,5 jt :*
26. f4is4l, no. *3.* (PAID)
27. f4is4l, no. *14.* (PAID)
28. H3nry, no.* 22.*  (PAID) 						





> whuiiihhh ikan sy growth-nya ZUUPEERR...
> 
> hati-hati ya kontestan lain..ada yang bakal nyalip nih di lap-lap tikungan terakhir
> 
> wwkwkwkwkwkwk
> 
> p.s : salut buat om Dodo

----------


## koh4ku76

Untuk rekan2 semua....
Tgl 23 juli 2011, hari sabtu, akan diadakan penjurian kujaku2 GO kaneko ini. Untuk semua rekan yg bersedia hadir, you are welcome..

----------


## LDJ

Siap om..hadiirr

----------


## rvidella

kita undang semua teman2

paketu ... om datta mau dikasih tiket kapal pesiar tuh baru mau jadi juri huehehehehehehehehe

----------


## setia_budi

> Untuk rekan2 semua....
> Tgl 23 juli 2011, hari sabtu, akan diadakan penjurian kujaku2 GO kaneko ini. Untuk semua rekan yg bersedia hadir, you are welcome..


wuih...seru juga nih pulang kampungg...ada tumpangan gak dari bandung???

----------


## rvidella

hubungi setiabudi bandung ... ethan koi ... sudah dapat tebengan gratis .... plus jatah 1 ekor dari Raja Keeping Contest huahahahaha

usulan di-usulkan abah Joe dari Bandung ..... disetujui oleh: Semua Pihak ....

peace om .... wkwkwkwkwkwk  ayo pulang kampunggggg .... pamali loh ga datang

----------


## setia_budi

> hubungi setiabudi bandung ... ethan koi ... sudah dapat tebengan gratis .... plus jatah 1 ekor dari Raja Keeping Contest huahahahaha
> 
> usulan di-usulkan abah Joe dari Bandung ..... disetujui oleh: Semua Pihak ....
> 
> peace om .... wkwkwkwkwkwk  ayo pulang kampunggggg .... pamali loh ga datang


 :Cry:  wakss....keputusan dari mana????? 

Gw ikutt donk om dodo.......gak tau seluk beluk cirebon...mendingan ikut om dodo supaya aman....kaya wkt di surabaya kemaren itu loh? Pilih *putih*....atau....i*tem*????  :Fencing:

----------


## koh4ku76

Kapal pesiar sih turunnya di Indramayu bro bukan di Cirebon....

----------


## rvidella

> Kapal pesiar sih turunnya di Indramayu bro bukan di Cirebon....



kang bud ikuta petuah yang satu ini aja
sesepuhhhhhhhhh

hidup toranomon

----------


## koh4ku76

Kegiatan sudah berakhir, terima kasih kepada semua pihak yg terlibat. 
Foto2 akan diupload secepatnya.
Bagi peserta dari jakarta dan Bandung, bisa hub Om dodo untuk pengiriman ikannya.

----------


## koh4ku76

Ini sebagian foto waktu kegiatan berlangsung :

Foto peserta GO

----------


## koh4ku76

Setelah melalui proses pemilihan yg alot, akhirnya terpilih 11 besar :

----------


## koh4ku76

Proses berikutnya yaitu pemilihan 5 besar :

----------


## koh4ku76

Kebingungan menentukan 5 besar


Kenapa ya senyum2 sendiri

----------


## edwin

GC nya yg mana nih? Yg ditengah ya ke-3 dari kiri?

----------


## koh4ku76

Foto pemenang and foto akhir seluruh kontestan akan di up load oleh Om dodo A.S.A.P

----------


## rvidella

> Foto pemenang and foto akhir seluruh kontestan akan di up load oleh Om dodo A.S.A.P


om dodo lagi kecapean sampe ketiduran blas blas blas di argo jati dari cirebon baru bangun di cikampek

----------


## Luciferanus_Tancho79

Kenapa ya senyum2 sendiri
[/QUOTE]

pasti dicolek-colek om GAPS... :P

----------


## wagiman

> Foto pemenang and foto akhir seluruh kontestan akan di up load oleh Om dodo A.S.A.P


Nomor2 pemenang-nya mana pak, juara 1 , 2 dan 3 -nya.....?

----------


## wagiman

> Proses berikutnya yaitu pemilihan 5 besar :


Gile, 2 ikan pilihan gw masuk 6 besar tp gak ada yg juara..... nyarisssss

----------


## rvidella

> Kenapa ya senyum2 sendiri


pasti dicolek-colek om GAPS... :P[/QUOTE]

si hitam dan si putih yah?

----------


## tosailover

> pasti dicolek-colek om GAPS... :P


si hitam dan si putih yah?[/QUOTE]

ada koi kelaparan yang minta makan kali..tuh ada keliatan.. koi putih hitam

----------


## rvidella

Due to 

You have included a total of 102 images and/or videos in your message.   The maximum number that you may include is 100. Please correct the  problem and then continue again. 

Images include use of smilies, the BB code [img] tag,  and HTML  <img> tags. Videos are included with the BB code [video] tag. The  use of these is all subject to them being enabled by the administrator.

sebentar lagi diupdate yang kujaku # 50 yah .....

----------


## rvidella

JUARA 1


JUARA 2


JUARA 3

----------


## rvidella

JUARA 1 ALEX GAPS


JUARA 2: NONE


JUARA 3 ANDY YUFAN KOI388

----------


## rvidella

thanks all and semoga kita semua bisa belaajar yah

THANKS again .....

----------


## koh4ku76

Terima kasih banyak untuk semua peserta, dodo koi dan kois krn tlh banyak membantu kegiatan per koi an di Cirebon. Semoga gak kapok. Mohon maaf apabila ada kekurangan. Salam.

----------

